# Deleted



## SadPanda (Jun 8, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

let us know how it goes!


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm thinking about using his service too. Been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

He'll notify you'


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Just signed up myself. I didn't know there was a special on, though. The first part of my YA scifi book is scheduled for the 24th. I'll be curious to see the kind of results.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm on the third day of my promo for a permafree. So far, 804 downloads. No sales, yet, but buyers need time to read the first before they decide if they want the next one.


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Interesting to see how this goes for an author with only one non-free book, as I'll be in that situation too soon enough.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Crossing my fingers for ya!

I just signed up with my permafree, first in a series of four (still working on book five). I'm scheduled for Monday, July 28th. Perfect for me, 'cause my best sales are Monday through Wednesday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> 3rd Update: My promo has now been going on for twelve hours and here are the numbers:
> 
> 12 sales
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,028 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> ...


Congrats. Good numbers.

The graph is ordered units and the month-to-date is paid units. The amount of lag time depends on how long it takes the buyer's credit card to update pending charges.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

That's great! Thanks for sharing your results. I'm planning to buy a bknights promo next time I run a countdown deal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael J. Scott said:


> Crossing my fingers for ya!
> 
> I just signed up with my permafree, first in a series of four (still working on book five). I'm scheduled for Monday, July 28th. Perfect for me, 'cause my best sales are Monday through Wednesday.


I'm scheduled for the 28th as well. It's also my daughter's birthday and my cousin's birthday. Gotta be lucky, right? You'll do better than I will, though. I'm doing a 99 center.


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Before I update again I just wanted to wish you luck on your book when you release it.


Thank you! Tuesday is the day, we'll see. Congrats on your success with the promo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Thank you for explaining that I just noticed and thought I would comment on it. Also, good luck on your promo for the 28th.


Thanks. I've got my fingers crossed since it's a 99 center, but I'm not looking for ROI. Just some visibility.


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Curious to see how those go, as I may try them down the line. When I have another book, possibly, I'm not sure.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your success with bknights, Catherine.  Here's hoping the other promos work out well, too!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> One thing I have noticed that I haven't before there is a lag between my kdp graph numbers and my month to date numbers. Also, it may be a small thing but me ranking on the top 80 teen horror paid list is a really big thing for me that it has brought me to tears. I am off now to screencap my ranking.


I've had a big lag between orders and paid books showing up--the orders were held up for a day, affecting my rankings big time. I've also had a lag between my graph numbers and my month-to-date numbers. I wonder if this is happening to bigger sellers.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Had my ad yesterday (24th) for Part I of my YA scifi adventure (Liquid Blue). Sold 3 copies.   Those three sales actually put me into a Top 100 category (a very niche category, but still) at the height of ~68,000 overall. I've heard this promo does better with free, but there could be any number of reasons, including the fact that my offering wasn't a complete book and is always priced at $0.99. Ah well. At least I gave it a shot.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

I used BKnights last week in conjunction with a Kindle Countdown promo. I had 10 sales of my romance novella, In the Sunshine, on day one, three on day two, one on day three, two on day four and three on day six. I stayed in the top 100,000 for the entire period.

The BK promo was just for the first day while Countdown was for five. It's hard to say which promo generated each sale; although I would say it's safe to say BK was responsible for day one and two.

It's the biggest number of sales I've ever had as an indie, so I'm very thankful. I will definitely use BK again.


----------



## kpaul (Jun 18, 2013)

I did a BKNIGHTS promo on Thursday and got about 200 downloads. I thought it might be my book, but then ereadernewstoday.com and Awesome Gang ran a free promo on Friday and I got around 1,200 more downloads. I made it as high as #146 in free kindle store and #2 in literary romance ... Book is "kNewspapers" - still free today and tomorrow but downloads are way down today so far.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Was this with bknights or The Awesome Gang? Congrats on reaching to your top 100 category and every sale helps.


This was with bknights. No complaints. I've spent more before and gotten less.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> 5th Update: I am now twenty hours into my promo and now rankings have shot up again.
> 
> Sold Yesterday - 13
> Sold so far today - 1
> ...


I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! That's wonderful!


----------



## Jeanne Lynn (Nov 19, 2012)

I think those were pretty good results. I love to read threads like this with detailed results. I'm thinking of trying BKnights soon.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Thank you, Marilyn. I am back down to #200,000's again now but hopefully that will change with an ad I am running next week.
> 
> I also I have Shade in my Wishlist on Amazon and this Christmas I am going to treat myself to your paperback.


It seems to me that other authors have had great luck with sales by keeping up a steady stream of ads. That seemed to be working for you earlier, so your ad next week could very well lead to your sales spiking again. Crossing my fingers for you.  Thank you so much for adding *Shade* to your Wishlist! That just made my entire night, especially after a depressing few hours looking at my sales figures.


----------



## chele (Jun 5, 2013)

Working out some kinks with BKnights, as I think my book has been listed incorrectly, but even so, I had 54 downloads yesterday, pushing me to spot #3,525 in the free rankings, and into 3 top twenty spots. 

Feeling pretty damned good right now!


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone have the contact info for bknights? You can't ask for it on Fiverr. Thanks in advance. If you're here bk contact me please.


----------



## chele (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have contact for them outside fiverr unfortunately Jim.


Update: So, on top of 52 downloads yesterday, Dead and Buryd is now on 114 downloads for today. I'm into the 2,000s on the free listing. 

BKnights have been incredibly friendly and easy to book through, not to mention that it's a great service for really cheap. I definitely recommend them to anyone looking for some promotion.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

My only issue with BKnights is controling myself from purchasing a spot every week


----------



## chele (Jun 5, 2013)

RaventideBooks said:


> My only issue with BKnights is controling myself from purchasing a spot every week


Yeah, I can see how that could lead to being a problem for me too.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I am glad you brought this up. Does anyone know the time you have to leave before you can purchase from bknights again? With most places it is a month min and 90 days max but I didn't see anything on bknights site that said there was any such time limits.


As far as I know, you can advertise with bknights as often as you want. No required wait time.

I advertised almost all of my books with bknights, then waited a month and advertised three of those books again. Downloads on the free titles were about the same each time, but the 99 cent book sold a few less copies the second time around.


----------



## Charmaine (Jul 20, 2012)

I actually just did a BK ad for my children's book!
To say that I was shocked with over 600 downloads and to be at around 600 in the free store 2 days later is the understatement of the world!!!
I've never gotten that high before! 

P.S It's usually really, really hard to get interest in picture books.


----------



## chele (Jun 5, 2013)

Charmaine, that's awesome. Congrats. I had an obsession with checking my download numbers yesterday while I had my promotion. That moment when your graph zooms out to show more numbers. WOOO!

My own download numbers weren't quite as impressive, I capped out at about 250 downloads, but I am thrilled with that number and what it got me... It's pushed me into the NUMBER 1 free spot on one of my category lists, (So thrilled I took a screen shot,) and the number 2 spot on another. It also brought me into the 600s ranking overall. By far the lowest number I have had since I published.

Now, excuse me while I do a long and intricate happy dance, and then go off to book some promotion with them for my new release.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

This is brilliant stuff, Catherine! Well done!

I sold a few copies of my short story collection back in May through BKnights, and found them awesome to deal with. I'm going to be doing a free promotion on some non-fiction in August in the hope of rustling up a few reviews, and I can't wait!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I certainly will! My non-fiction stuff is pretty obscure though, so I'm not expecting spectacular results!


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

I used BKnights through when my book was on sale for $0.99. I had quite a few sales and I wish I would have ran the ad longer. Has anyone used BKnights when their novel was not on sale? Have you ever just used it to promote your novel?


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Great information! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BiancaRaven (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! you're so awesome for posting your stats here. So inspirational!

I just did a search on Fiverr for BKnights and it returned no results. What am I missing here? 

I've had some decent sales on my books so far (for a newbie), but I haven't advertised my series anywhere at all yet. I've made use of only a few of the the freebie days available on the Select program, but that's all I've been relying on. It seems to have worked so far, but I'd love to see higher results.

I'm really keen to use the BKnights offer, but I just can't find what you guys are referencing. Can you link to the actual gig offered on Fiverr to help out a newbie please? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## BiancaRaven (Jul 26, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Here the link: http://www.fiverr.com/bknights


Squeeee! (yes, I actually squealed a little - well, enough to make my husband, my daughter and my dog turn around and stare at me in something akin to a perturbed 'don't disturb the weird writer in the corner' kind of look)

Thank you so much. You're so awesome


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

My book 'Myself in Blue' is featured today with BKnights. So far 1 sale.

Crossing fingers for more (Would appreciate some more fingers crossed for me ). Will update with the results later.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, it sure was better than what I had before (July has been by far the WORST month ever for me in sales, and I have a brand new release, the book I promoted - Myself in Blue...) and my rankings are good right now, but already plummeting... 

I sold 5 copies. Not bad considering I had sold 5 all month, and then 5 in a day, but still... I was hoping for more. Would recommend Bknights still, because it works. Next Wednesday the book will be on EReader News Today, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I advertised Serendipity House in May with Bknights at its regular price of 2.99 and got around 10 sales. Tomorrow, that book will be the BOTD at Ereader News Today at a discounted price of 1.99. I certainly hope it sells a bit more than 10 there, though, as the ad cost quite a bit more.

Joyce


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Catherine. Appreciate it.

Joyce


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

My book went permafree a week ago (last Friday). Granted, it's a kids book (MG) and doesn't have the biggest market. My total downloads were as follows: Fri: 7, Sat: 7, Sun :7, Mon: 2, Tues: 5. I was excited that I had any at all. Then, I had my promo with bknights on Wednesday. Total downloads on Wed: 373, then yesterday, Thurs: 82. Shot me to #1 in my categories, and #665 overall.

I am very happy with these results. And all for only $5.  I will definitely do this again.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Good luck with your ENT promos, Renata & Joyce.


Thank you so much. I sure am in need of some good luck with sales.


----------



## J. Nardizzi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there Renata, long time since we wrote. ENT can be quite prolific: I sold around 100 with them on a 1 day and over 250 during a promo last fall. If you can follow up with another promo a week later, you can whip that tail for a few weeks in the Top 100 genre ranking. Good luck.- John



Renata F. Barcelos said:


> Thank you so much. I sure am in need of some good luck with sales.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

So far today 500 dl of free book (KU special) and a few subsequent sales of books 2 and 3. 

Yeah baby!
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #562 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Romance
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Vampires


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

21 sales at 99 cents. And then it stopped.

So I recovered half my $10.

Anyway, perhaps that's 21 new readers, and that's not totally bad.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I just downloaded your book, so hopefully it will help with your UK ratings.  Actually that reminds me I need to charge my kindle up.


Wow Thanks! I borrowed yours too!


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

TODAY, after a three-day BKnights $5 promo, *Terminal Reset - The Coming of the Wave, Episode 1* went to #354 of 5,060 in the Hard Science Fiction category.

After the promo, we wound up at about 350 out of 5060.* Top 7%.*

Before the promo, was at about 1500.

Yesterday, we were at ~900. Top 17%.

Looks like $5 well spent!

Not bad... 

Gonna do some more of those.

I set it to FREE, KDP Select, 3 days only.

Total downloads were about 320. 2 borrows, so almost paid for the ad.

A.E. Williams


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I am sure that you will do great, Renata. Your lucky I would love to get into some of the bigger sites so I am super jealous.


Aww, thanks! You'll be there in no time, you'll see.

The 10 review request is a tough one, but ENT is by far the best promo site. Ever! So I can't wait for Wednesday!


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

J. Nardizzi said:


> Hi there Renata, long time since we wrote. ENT can be quite prolific: I sold around 100 with them on a 1 day and over 250 during a promo last fall. If you can follow up with another promo a week later, you can whip that tail for a few weeks in the Top 100 genre ranking. Good luck.- John


Hi John, great to 'see' you here!

ENT is amazing, I wish I could promo there every week.  Mean sold over 300 copies because of them last year.. My Sore didn't do that great, but it's a hard book to sell--child abuse is a difficult topic. 
I hope Myself in Blue will do better than its older sister, since it's a romance. We'll see.

I bought another spot with Bknights today for my new release - Many Kinds of Unforgettable. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I have a promo with Bknights today. I think I chose the newsletter and Facebook options. The book in question is The Trouble With Pixies which is a short story. Will report back with my results.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Thank you.  Oh, the 10 reviews is no problem (I have 11 in the US and 9 in the UK) it is the 4.0 stars that nearly everyone wants is the killer.
> 
> You'll update on Wednesday with any results. With ENT that is the one that only charge a % on your sales, right? Or is that another promo site.


Yeah, ENT only charges a percentage of your profits, which is absolutely great! I'll sure update here, and also about my new release promo with Bknights.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Thank you for posting, garam81. I just looked up your book and I have put your paperback in my Amazon Wishlist and will buy it the next time I do an order.


Wow, thanks!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

At ENT only the .99 Bargain Book feature is a percentage of your sales. I had the more expensive BOTD yesterday, and I'm happy with it. It recouped my initial investment and then some. I went from 485,000 ranking up to the 1100s. But I think I may be in all the wrong categories. Although Serendipity House delves into family issues, it's first and foremost a romance. And that doesn't show up at all in the following stats. I'm not sure where it should be.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,158 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  
#55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life 
#64 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction > Domestic Life 

Joyce


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> At ENT only the .99 Bargain Book feature is a percentage of your sales. I had the more expensive BOTD yesterday, and I'm happy with it. It recouped my initial investment and then some. I went from 485,000 ranking up to the 1100s. But I think I may be in all the wrong categories. Although Serendipity House delves into family issues, it's first and foremost a romance. And that doesn't show up at all in the following stats. I'm not sure where it should be.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,158 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> ...


We have an issue with sub-cats that Amazon has thrown usinto as well with the the first in our dark fantasy trilogy. They stuck it in literary romance, and while there is a heavy romance element in the first book threre's almost none in the second, and second book ratings haven't been quite as positive as the first. Since that's three biggest difference, I have the feeling that literary romance category is in part to blame.


----------



## J. Nardizzi (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes ENT is quite effective. How often are you running them each year? I had not much success with Bknights although he was kind enough to refund the fiver.



Renata F. Barcelos said:


> Hi John, great to 'see' you here!
> 
> ENT is amazing, I wish I could promo there every week.  Mean sold over 300 copies because of them last year.. My Sore didn't do that great, but it's a hard book to sell--child abuse is a difficult topic.
> I hope Myself in Blue will do better than its older sister, since it's a romance. We'll see.
> ...


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

J. Nardizzi said:


> Yes ENT is quite effective. How often are you running them each year? I had not much success with Bknights although he was kind enough to refund the fiver.


I tried each book with them, now will be my first with a romance. I plan to do it more often, but they ask for at leat 60 days between promos...

Bknights just offered me a refund, but I'll use it to order another gig for Myself in Blue, since I reduced the price for ENT. Maybe this time it works better -- Crossing fingers!


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any links to where they actually promote the books please?


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Olivia Wilson said:


> Does anyone have any links to where they actually promote the books please?


http://digitalbookspot.com/


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> At ENT only the .99 Bargain Book feature is a percentage of your sales. I had the more expensive BOTD yesterday, and I'm happy with it. It recouped my initial investment and then some. I went from 485,000 ranking up to the 1100s. But I think I may be in all the wrong categories. Although Serendipity House delves into family issues, it's first and foremost a romance. And that doesn't show up at all in the following stats. I'm not sure where it should be.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,158 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #55 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Life
> ...


I didn't know ENT offered other promo options, and can't find it anywhere on the site. Where did you book it?


----------



## romwriter (Aug 2, 2014)

Someone mentioned BOTD in one of the posts. Excuse my ignorance, but what is it?

I've set up a Bknights promo for next week on my Free book, Tougher than the Rest (historical western romance), and will get back to Kboards with results. It's scheduled for Thursday through Sunday.

I have used ENT twice, both with excellent success. I wish they'd allow promos more than once every 60 days.
Chooseybookworm.com is another growing promotion site with an excellent administrator.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

BOTD = Book Of The Day.


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Renata F. Barcelos said:


> http://digitalbookspot.com/


Thanks


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, BOTD is Book of the Day and ENT only takes submissions for it in the beginning of the year. If you're not there right when it opens, you might not get a spot. Good luck for next year.

Joyce


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Yes, BOTD is Book of the Day and ENT only takes submissions for it in the beginning of the year. If you're not there right when it opens, you might not get a spot. Good luck for next year.
> 
> Joyce


Oh, shame I didn't know about it before, but will keep an eye for it next year! Thanks.

I have another Bknights today for my new release, so far sold 1 copy... Will update later. Wish me luck!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

2 days after my promo, today is my best day for sales and borrows ever. (Yeah, it's 30. But whatever! It's a record!)


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

That's huge! Congratulations!!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

SunshineOnMe said:


> That's huge! Congratulations!!


Thank you! 33 now, and my graph just switched to 5s on the left side instead of 2s!! LOL that's so dorkily exciting!


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

LisaGloria said:


> Thank you! 33 now, and my graph just switched to 5s on the left side instead of 2s!! LOL that's so dorkily exciting!


Oh, that's quite a feeling!! I hope to see it too this week 

Congratulations, and that it change to 10s soon!


----------



## OW (Jul 9, 2014)

Well done Lisa


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you both!!


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Congratulations! That is so great. Is that just just US sales or all Amazon sales? Because I know yesterday (or was it Saturday) I bought two of your books and downloaded the free one but I am from the UK.
> 
> Also, I came across this site, http://readingdeals.com , last night that someone might find useful. I can't use it because it only accepts books that have a 4.0 star rating.


Thanks for that info. I signed up with them and will run a $5.00 promo with them when I put my book on sale again. I like to run all my promos at the same time.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Congratulations! That is so great. Is that just just US sales or all Amazon sales? Because I know yesterday (or was it Saturday) I bought two of your books and downloaded the free one but I am from the UK.


Wow, Thank you!!  That was everywhere... Gee, you must have helped my UK rankings because I had UK and Germany downloads like never before. Ended up at 41 for the day, and Bknights momentum was probably 25 of that.


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Just been reminded my free promotion with ebooksoda is coming on Thursday. My book is still $2.99 so don't know if I can expect miracles but be interesting to see if I can shift a few units.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I actually have something to report. Yesterday I did a two day promo with pixalscroll and so far I have netted four sales. Yay.
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #32,785 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Horror
> ...


Yay! Congratulations!! 



Nick Bryan said:


> Just been reminded my free promotion with ebooksoda is coming on Thursday. My book is still $2.99 so don't know if I can expect miracles but be interesting to see if I can shift a few units.


Crossing fingers for you!

Well, Myself in Blue is on Bknights again today, but at $0.99 and not $1.99, so let's see... Many Kinds, my new release, will be on People Reads and ReadCheaply on Thursday, and on DiscountBooksDaily on Friday. Let's see that too.

Oh, and tomorrow Myself in Blue is on ENT, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, Bknights yesterday was disappointing, unfortunately... only 2 copies sold. I think my books are not for their audience.

Myself in Blue is on ENT today, and so far 22 copies sold, yay! Tomorrow Many Kinds of Unforgettable will be on PeopleReads and ReadCheaply. Will update with results.


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Good luck on your free promo with ebooksoda, Nick. You need to become a bestseller because I realised a couple of days I am in your alsobots. So, no pressure. lol.
> 
> But seriously, good luck.


I'll do my best for you. Apparently their email goes out at 1PM UK time, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey I'm also on your also bots. Go us!

I'm currently trying out a $0.99 sale thing. I'm new, and have been trying sales at various price points to see how they perform. This is in no way intended to make money. 35% sucks. They are cheap or free ads. If I do, awesome! (EDIT: Actually, ended paying for it so far.)

I am now in day 2. 

Day 1 was bknights: 10 sales and couple of borrows. 
Day 2 was with ebooksoda (still is): 12 sales and another few borrow.

I can't recall who its with tomorrow. So far, I'm fairly happy. Far from spectacular numbers obviously. But I had 3 days with no sales before it, and sat at about 200k in the rankings. Its looking a bit better at present.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #19,489 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#96 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

Doubt it will last long, but yay for cracking (barely) Dark Fantasy top 100.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Update:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,428 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Greek & Roman
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Better than I expected ranking wise. I'll be honest, this thing had next to no planning. I just got depressed after a few days of no sales, and did it to cheer me up. 35% really is very very little. But... it does the trick for a promo it seems like. It could probably do pretty well with "some" (really, any) amount of planning. I wanted to check its potential, so in that it was a success. Also, got it into a few more people's hands, which is good.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, my! It will most certainly not last long, but right now, Myself in Blue is #5,274 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Teen & Young Adult > Romance > Historical


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! Great!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Good going, Renata. I forgot, was this for an ENT bargain book or a BKnights at a discounted price?

Joyce


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Sorry you didn't get a good result using bknights, Renata. But I hope that your sales through your ENT promo are making up for that. I, on a whim submitting my book for ENT when their new pricing policy rolled out a few days ago and it got declined. I didn't expect them to accept it I just wish I had gotten the email a different day, it is like karma just waits and gives a ton on bad news/luck on the same day.
> 
> Good luck with your other promos.


Yeah, unfortunately it wasn't for me... I also submitted my novella to ENT the day they changed their policy but haven't heard from them yet...



SunshineOnMe said:


> Wow! Congratulations!





LisaGloria said:


> Yay! Great!


Thanks! I've bounced since, but still #4! Let me appreciate it until it goes away, ha! I'm right there with Cassandra Clare! 



Joyce DeBacco said:


> Good going, Renata. I forgot, was this for an ENT bargain book or a BKnights at a discounted price?
> 
> Joyce


 It was ENT, Joyce. Bknights unfortunately did very little for me...

All in all ENT was great, but nothing like it was in the past... My first book there, two years ago, sold over 300 copies. The second, last year, sold over 100. Now Myself in Blue, which I thought would sell more than all the others since it's a romance, sold so far only 64 copies. :/


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Sold one book on promotion day! Not quite enough to retire on, but did perk up an otherwise dead week.


----------



## Charmaine (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to admit I am really impressed by BKnights. They're incredibly fair.
I mentioned earlier that I had done really well with a free promo on my children's book, so I decided to try a .99 cent promo on another.
Crickets, I didn't even sell 1. I just figured I'd chalk it up to lessons learned, when I got an email that Bk refunded my money, because I didn't sell anything. Really pleasantly surprised by that


----------



## Nick Bryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Well, that sucks but every sale counts and hopefully what I am going to write next will maybe brighten your day. I have put your paperback in my Amazon wishlist and I can't promise when but I will buy it.


To be honest, I'm kinda assuming I won't sell a huge amount until I get the rest of the series edited, put the first one free and can do all the cool author tricks I read about on KBoards. So I wasn't being entirely sarcastic, one book at full price isn't a bad return considering I didn't pay for the promotion.

But all that aside, thanks very much! Hope you enjoy the book whenever you read it.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a BKnights ad run yesterday for a $2.99 book, but not one sale anywhere. I've done well with them with my perma free book, but it looks like it is a different story with a paid book.


----------



## LoriP (Jun 2, 2014)

I did a BKnights promo yesterday for the contemporary romance novella I released last weekend.  It is listed at 99 cents and isn't in Select.

I sold 15 copies yesterday (alas - 1 of those was returned), and so far today I've sold 2. So, I've earned back what I invested and got my book in front of a few new people!  Yay!


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

MH Sargent said:


> I had a BKnights ad run yesterday for a $2.99 book, but not one sale anywhere. I've done well with them with my perma free book, but it looks like it is a different story with a paid book.


I think it just depends on the day. When I did a $2.99 promo with them I got 7 or so sales. Not stellar numbers, but several times the price of the ad.


----------



## Karl Jacobs (Jun 21, 2013)

What the hell?  I paid through PayPal, then was asked by the BKnights site to register, and now whatever  user name I try is rejected as "invalid." What do they want, anyway?


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

I did that last week with similar results.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Karl Jacobs said:


> What the hell? I paid through PayPal, then was asked by the BKnights site to register, and now whatever user name I try is rejected as "invalid." What do they want, anyway?


You have to make an account to Fiverr as well, I think.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Well done Catherine!

I did a bknights free promo on Friday 29 August as well, and shifted 113 downloads. I got to #1 in a variety of non-fiction film categories. The remaining days of my free promotion took me to 169 downloads, many of which I suspect were attributable to the "tail" of the bknights promotion.

I've gone straight back for another paid promo on my translation while I've reduced the price for a few days. I'll report back too


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be using them again. I have just been waiting for my KDP select to renew. I have gotten some reviews on my Novel since doing a promo with them initially. My numbers were staggering especially given the fact my sale was so short lived and was never free. My future sales I will make free for a day then gradually raise the price. I liken my reviews and twitter follows to those promotions, as well as this video review. (see below)


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> alawston, your results are pretty awesome too.
> 
> My final results are over 800 over four days so I am extremely happy.


Thanks! I'm very happy too 

And I just heard they're scheduling me in for the 7th for the translation - I look forward to sharing the results next Monday!


----------



## ssanchez911 (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay, I have been away from this site for way too long...lol, I come on here and hear about BKnights.  I am sure it is earlier in the post, possibly, but how do you get to BKnights?  I am on Fiverr regularly, but when I searched for him it did not give me any results.  What am I missing?  Thank you!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

ssanchez911 said:


> Okay, I have been away from this site for way too long...lol, I come on here and hear about BKnights. I am sure it is earlier in the post, possibly, but how do you get to BKnights? I am on Fiverr regularly, but when I searched for him it did not give me any results. What am I missing? Thank you!


You can find bknights at http://www.fiverr.com/bknights - good luck! He/she/they have delivered great results for me on two of my three books - hoping they can complete the set with my promotion of my translation on Sunday!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Dwallock said:


> You message him after payment.


Maybe this was why I don't think I got the free upgrade even though I asked him in advance and put it in the book info space... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, the bknights promo on my Casanova translation is going out later today. I am nervous, but very, very excited. I've always felt sure this book could be a great seller if I could just get word out to enough people. Hopefully today will be the first step along the path to doing just that.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I don't really want to start a new thread on here to ask this but I was wondering... How do bit.ly links work? I am doing a promo and I get a bit.ly link to track clicks but when I click on it it just goes to my product page and I don't see where I would see how many clicks I have. What am I missing?


If you go add a + symbol to the end of the bit.ly link, it should take you to the stats page.

Eg, https://bitly.com/LZGSiE+ will take you to the stats for my not particularly marketed paperback link.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

alawston said:


> If you go add a + symbol to the end of the bit.ly link, it should take you to the stats page.
> 
> Eg, https://bitly.com/LZGSiE+ will take you to the stats for my not particularly marketed paperback link.


That link takes me to your book's product page. I don't see any stats other than the regular book ranking.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I did a BKnights promo yesterday and was very pleased with the results. I could attribute approx. 1000+ additional downloads to the ad. I paid $25 for it, opting in for all of the options, but I sold 30 additional books from that series yesterday so the ad more than paid for itself.


----------



## Jake Kerr (Aug 6, 2014)

_EDITED TO ADD: While my general thoughts stand (and I've seen a lot of comments warning about Fiverr elsewhere on KB), I apologize for including Bknights in this. They are generating reviews and sales, and clearly should not be put in the same bucket as the scammy services. See the comment below this one for a good example of why I'm wrong. _

My quick thought on Bknights services on Fiverr and elsewhere is that these are bot-like downloads done through a site like Amazon's mechanical turk. Since the downloads are free, the only cost is in the labor. As a result, if Bnights pays someone .5 cent per download, and it takes them a few seconds to click the link and hit download, it's a pretty legit opportunity via Mechanical Turk. Of course, 500 downloads at .5 cents is $2.50 and Bknights makes $2.50 per job. This would also explain why most of the campaigns do the same amount of downloads as listed above.

This would mean that you have to pretty much write off the downloads as worth anything in and of themselves and focus on what they do for your ranking in various Amazon top-download categories. My guess is THAT is where the value is. You boost to the top and that attention is what drives follow-up sales.

One good indicator that the above is true is that your "People who bought this also bought this" list would be all over the map, as the people working for Bknights  these kinds of services would be just random workers and not really interested in a single genre. Although I guess it is possible that Bknights'  the teams of these services are sophisticated enough to put the download jobs into genre teams. In fact, that would be really cool actually. Still, it would be a bunch of unknowns sharing attention so of little use... You're not going to get a major selling next to your name in that scenario.

Anyway, all of the above is just theory. Certainly getting a boost into a ranker is probably worth $5. But counting on conversions from those downloaders? I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

SO - let me tell you about the results of my freebie offer for my e-book NOT JUST ANY OLD GHOST STORY.

The offer ran from September 1 to September 3.

I used bknights over at FIVERR and Jeff Bennington's KINDLE BOOK REVIEW as well as a series of well-timed blog entries to help promote the offer.

On the first day I moved 613 copies.

On the second day I moved 193 copies.

On the third day I moved a piddling little 66 copies.

That's 872 copies in total.

I went from one review to SEVEN reviews.

I believe it was worth it.

You can read more about it at my blog, if you are really interested.


http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/07/results-of-my-kindle-freebie-promotion/


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

jakedfw said:


> My quick thought on Bknights is that these are bot-like downloads done through a site like Amazon's mechanical turk. Since the downloads are free, the only cost is in the labor. As a result, if Bnights pays someone .5 cent per download, and it takes them a few seconds to click the link and hit download, it's a pretty legit opportunity via Mechanical Turk. Of course, 500 downloads at .5 cents is $2.50 and Bknights makes $2.50 per job. This would also explain why most of the campaigns do the same amount of downloads as listed above.
> 
> This would mean that you have to pretty much write off the downloads as worth anything in and of themselves and focus on what they do for your ranking in various Amazon top-download categories. My guess is THAT is where the value is. You boost to the top and that attention is what drives follow-up sales.
> 
> ...


The problem with that theory is that BKnights doesn't just work for free downloads. It also works for paid sales. In fact, many here (including myself) have found that it is one of the few less expensive sites that actually more than pays for itself as a result of income from the paid sales the site generates.

Philip


----------



## Jake Kerr (Aug 6, 2014)

Just apologized and edited my post above, Philip. I should go back to lurking until I've been on here for more than a month!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I know I am missing something but all I see is the product page (on yours and mine) no stats anywhere. Do I have to be a member of bit.ly because I am just copying & pasting the link plus the + into a new tab window.


Hmm, it works for me, but then it's my link and I'm logged in. Perhaps you do have to be a member of bit.ly - it's certainly a useful service and doesn't take long to sign up.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

alawston said:


> Hmm, it works for me, but then it's my link and I'm logged in. Perhaps you do have to be a member of bit.ly - it's certainly a useful service and doesn't take long to sign up.


What is it you actually see when you click on the bit.ly link?


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

I have two with them and two with genre pulse all for tomorrow. I doubled down on two books at the same time,  so I'm hoping for a nice week, but if not it was twenty bucks for all four promos, so I can't complain if I get any exposure at all.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

LisaGloria said:


> Just putting this out there.... Just curious... It seems a little weird to me that every promo with BKnights has gotten almost exactly the same number of downloads? Across different romance genres? (500-550) But then the sell-through isn't there. So 500 downloads of book 1 gains way less book 2 sales (like 2%) than regular permafree book 1 to book 2 sell-through (like 10%).
> 
> I think my serials are doing well because book 2 to book 3 sell-through is over 80%. If the sell-through was always in the 2% range, I would just figure I wasn't keeping their attention very efficiently.
> 
> Anyone else notice something similar? Are these downloaders just not as "quality" as your regular freeloaders?


That's interesting. I never thought of it. But the downloads put you on the charts, so writers are surely getting downloads from people not on Bknights list.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Aha, yes!

The listing went out on Sunday. I sold 8 copies of Story of My Escape - followed by 2 yesterday (one in the UK, which I think was to a kboards member). Given that my normal daily sales are (ahem), pretty much zero, I'm attributing 90% of these sales to bknights, and I'm very very chuffed with this. The book's ranking peaked around #34,000, which is the highest it's ever been on Amazon.com.

I'm going to be applying to Bookbub with Casanova, I think, and if successful, I'd definitely use bknights again for this book to give it a leg up in the rankings before the promotion hit.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I ran an ad yesterday for Where Dreams Are Born and made back the cost of my ad and then some. That makes me very happy because it was at $2.99. The ad I ran last month at .99 left me in a hole. Consequently, I will not be dropping my price again for ads. It takes too many sales to recoup my investment at .35 a book. Congrats to those who do, but I can't.

Joyce


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't recoup my money this time, but at $5, I decided I could cope with making back just $3.15 of it.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

katrina46 said:


> That's interesting. I never thought of it. But the downloads put you on the charts, so writers are surely getting downloads from people not on Bknights list.


I did finally get a Bknights day that was in the 300 range, so I think that adds to the credibility.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm getting a gazillion spam emails since signing up for one of these.  I hope it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Question for those who've run with either BKnights or GenrePulse or both.  From all my books, I'm willing to put at least one (or maybe two) in some sort of marketing program.  I tried BKnights a few months ago, with disappointing results, but I don't mind trying again.  So I'm curious about the following:

- which genres get the best results from marketing?
- I know BKnights mentions 1.99 or .99 cents work best for his promos, but all of my stuff has a higher price (except for one permafree)
- Are results from either/both program still positive?  With my luck, by the time I ran a special, BKnight's fan base would be burned out by too many ads/tweets/specials/etc.
- Which BKnights promo seems to be most effective?



ETA last question.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Doing another BKnights promotion Sept. 19th through 26th. Will post results when it is done.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I ran BKnights Monday on a book that normally get 1-2 sales a day at $2.99. I lowered the price to 99 cent for the sale and *sold three copies* on Monday. I also sold three copies yesterday (my add was still at the bottom of their page so it's possible it helped sales yesterday as well). They were nice about it and *offered to refund my money*, saying my genre doesn't do well. 
I didn't take the refund and I might even use them again if I had something more main stream, or maybe even a free book.

If I ever do use them again, it would be for a Free or $2,99 book. It's just too hard to earn your money back at 99 cent--and they aren't big enough it get any sort of long-term bump from.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

MJWare said:


> I ran BKnights Monday on a book that normally get 1-2 sales a day at $2.99. I lowered the price to 99 cent for the sale and *sold three copies* on Monday. I also sold three copies yesterday (my add was still at the bottom of their page so it's possible it helped sales yesterday as well). They were nice about it and *offered to refund my money*, saying my genre doesn't do well.
> I didn't take the refund and I might even use them again if I had something more main stream, or maybe even a free book.
> 
> If I ever do use them again, it would be for a Free or $2,99 book. It's just too hard to earn your money back at 99 cent--and they aren't big enough it get any sort of long-term bump from.


Yeah, my first Fiverr promo didn't produce great results, and while I'm certainly open to going w/ BKnighes again I have a feeling that, like you, "my genre doesn't do well" with his promos. In fact, I don't really even have a solidly identifiable genre, much less anything mainstream.  But I feel like I have to do _something,_ so that's why I'm considering either the BKnights or GenrePulse options.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

MJAWare, try the new Genre Pulse $5 promo for your MG boks. I've sold 12 copies in the last two days at $0.99. Very happy with that result. BKnights, I only sold four.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

ruecole said:


> MJAWare, try the new Genre Pulse $5 promo for your MG boks. I've sold 12 copies in the last two days at $0.99. Very happy with that result. BKnights, I only sold four.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


GenrePulse produced results for MG books? I have a couple of those, I might try that. What price is/was your book?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, the $5 Fiverr gig! I was really pleased with the results!

Price was $0.99.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

ruecole said:


> Yes, the $5 Fiverr gig! I was really pleased with the results!
> 
> Price was $0.99.
> 
> ...


Duh to me... you mentioned 99c in your original post. *facepalm*

Okay, so I might give the Fiverr GenrePulse thing a shot for my MG... altho it's more than 99cents.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

What is the Genre Pulse URL on Fiverr? I can't find the thread.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Jena H said:


> Duh to me... you mentioned 99c in your original post. *facepalm*
> 
> Okay, so I might give the Fiverr GenrePulse thing a shot for my MG... altho it's more than 99cents.


No worries. But I think it has to be free or $0.99. Can you run a sale for a few days?

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.fiverr.com/genrepulse/promote-your-kindle-book-to-over-260k-readers


Thanks.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you. I'm not fond of the search feature on here.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I have to admit that I am a little down at the moment. I tried a new promo on fiverr.
> 
> This one: https://www.fiverr.com/wrp1968/promote-your-author-service-business-3x-to-my-200000-twitter-followers?funnel=2014092507112594117789740
> 
> ...


That ad looks like it's for author services (editing, formatting, etc.) and not for an actual book. Is that what you were promoting?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I did a promo with Bknights on Tuesday that resulted in ... wait for it . . . NO SALES! I'd done others with them before at a 2.99 price, but this one bombed. And I'd reduced the price specifically this week just for this ad. Just too many free and .99 cent books there. If there's a promo site that doesn't cater to bottom fishers, I'd like to know about it.

Joyce


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I did a promo with Bknights on Tuesday that resulted in ... wait for it . . . NO SALES! I'd done others with them before at a 2.99 price, but this one bombed. And I'd reduced the price specifically this week just for this ad. Just too many free and .99 cent books there. If there's a promo site that doesn't cater to bottom fishers, I'd like to know about it.
> 
> Joyce


See, I'm wondering if this particular avenue might have reached saturation point and undermined its own effectiveness. Too many ads being run flooded the market, and the readers become numb and immune.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

It's down somewhat - now about 400 DLs of freebie rather than 600 for me, but still working better than most for free.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

But is it translating into sales for your other books, LisaGloria? Or are these downloaders just packing their Kindles with books they may never read?

Joyce


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll know in about a week, but last time it did pull up the other two books slightly about a week later. So far, no.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Two things I learnt today:
> 
> 1) My BARGAIN eBOOK HUNTER promo resulted in absolutely zero sale/borrows, so that is more money I couldn't afford wasted.
> 
> 2) Never do a promo on your birthday because when you get zero sales it upsets you for the entire day. And if there is one day that you should be happy it should be your birthday. Maybe I should just quit... because matter how hard I try all I seem to is bad reviews and heartbreak.


DON'T QUIT!!!

But if the reviews and sales numbers are getting you down, take a break from promoting and checking your reviews and watching your numbers. Just focus on writing for a while. That's my advice.


----------



## Capella (Jan 16, 2014)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just feel like a failure. It took 18 years for me to write my first novel due to health issues, sometimes I am so ill I can't leave my bed. I just want to be good at one thing... am I am not.
> 
> I am sorry shouldn't talk about this on a forum. Maybe I should leave I don't know to bring anyone else down.


It's normal to be depressed when things get rough. And that is rough. But don't take lack of sales/bad reviews to mean you are not a good writer. It takes most of us a few books to get going and many great writers had tough starts or struggled for years. Hang in there and get back to the writing. Don't let the success or failure of one book determine your future as a writer. I'm sorry you had a bad promo on your bday! I picked up your book because the sample is great and I'm looking forward to it. Don't give up!


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

These guys are awesome for two reasons.

1. they always deliver.

2. They are SUPER easy to work with.

Example: I had a horrible sale. This was the third time using them. I just e-mailed them my report and not even ten minutes later they refunded me. I will use them again, and again... and again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tristan Cruz said:


> These guys are awesome for two reasons.
> 
> 1. they always deliver.
> 
> ...


That's a big reason I use bknights. Twice, I've had no sales and he refunded my money without my even asking.

I also learned that for *my *books, 99 cent sales don't work, but for freebies, WOW! Yesterday, 558 free downloads and already this morning 47. I also had three sales yesterday, all of them from the series. I usually figure 10% of the downloaders will read the book pretty quickly and another 30% (approx) will go on to the either the bundle or the individual books in the series.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I just feel like a failure. It took 18 years for me to write my first novel due to health issues, sometimes I am so ill I can't leave my bed. I just want to be good at one thing... am I am not.
> 
> I am sorry shouldn't talk about this on a forum. Maybe I should leave I don't want to bring anyone else down.


I've wanted to be a writer since I was 16. I didn't finish my first novel until I was 33, which means it took me 17 years. And that novel has never sold well!

You're not alone.

And you don't need to apologize for expressing your feelings. S'alright. We all go through ups and downs. Personally, you leaving this forum is more likely to bring me down than you posting from a less-than-chipper mood. So stick around, please.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

My previous experience w/ BKnights was bad news/good news. Bad news: poor results from the promotion.  Good news: I did _not _ask for a refund (it never occurred to me to do so since that's the nature of advertising), but he offered one anyway. 

The last time, my book wasn't free, but I think I'll go that route again when I use up my last free days (before I take my book out of Select).


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Marcos Fenton said:


> You're not alone.
> 
> And you don't need to apologize for expressing your feelings. S'alright. We all go through ups and downs. Personally, you leaving this forum is more likely to bring me down than you posting from a less-than-chipper mood. So stick around, please.


^^ This!


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I just got a refund from BKnighs due to not getting many sales and I was wondering how long I had to wait before I could apply again. Does anyone know?


I think you can apply again at any time, but there might be a wait before he's got an open spot. So if you applied today, maybe he'd save the earliest spot for you, but maybe that wouldn't be until ten days from now or so.


----------

